# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Estudian cómo consolidar la relación gastronomía  pequeña agricultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

Para estabilizar demanda de productos nativos.   _La Sociedad Peruana de Gastronomía (APEGA) realiza una investigación de mercado para definir las oportunidades de negocio para los pequeños agricultores en el boom culinario._   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Lima, 26 jul (Agraria.pe).-* La Sociedad Peruana de Gastronomía (APEGA) estudia cuáles son las oportunidades de negocios que ofrece el boom gastronómico para los pequeños agricultores de productos emblemáticos autóctonos, como papas nativas, quinua, loche (zapallo precolombino) ajíes criollas, chirimoya y la granadilla.  
El gremio gastronómico encargó la investigación a la consultora Arellano Marketing y espera presentar los resultados en la tercera edición de la feria Mistura 2010, que se celebrará entre del 7 al 12 de septiembre próximo.  
Estamos entrevistando a empresarios de supermercados, agroindustrias, restaurantes y hoteles. Además, estamos haciendo entrevistas a amas de casa para saber cuál sería la aceptación si es que se ofrecieran de una manera garantizada los productos de calidad emblemática de Perú, explicó Mariano Valderrama León, vicepresidente ejecutivo de APEGA.  
Según Valderrama, existe una nueva actitud de los peruanos que revalora la gastronomía nacional y los insumos asociados a ella. Esta nueva actitud puede inducir a que haya una mayor demanda de estos productos, sostuvo. 
Por otro lado, informó que junto a la Convención Nacional del Agro Peruano (Conveagro) Oxfam Internacional y la Comunidad Autónoma de Madrid preparan un proyecto para analizar y profundizar las cadenas agropecuarias gastronómicas: no sólo las oportunidades que existen sino también los emprendimientos exitosos y los obstáculos para su consolidación.  
Valderrama hizo estas declaraciones a Agraria.pe tras la presentación del informe 2009 -2010 de la organización no gubernamental Oxfam, que este año lleva el nombre Pobreza, desigualdad y desarrollo en el Perú. 
El dirigente de APEGA participa de la publicación con el artículo El plato fuerte del desarrollo, en el que advierte sobre los retos actuales de la gastronomía: el cumplimiento de las normas fitosanitarias de los ingredientes peruanos, la organización y articulación de la base productiva y la protección de la biodiversidad.    *DATOS:*  
  El premio Ají de Plata será entregado este año en la feria Mistura 2010 a pequeños agricultores que promueven la preservación de productos nativos. En las ediciones anteriores de la fiesta culinaria promovida por el chef Gastón Acurio recibieron el galardón pioneros y figuras destacadas de la gastronomía peruana.   
  Las divisas generadas por la gastronomía en 2008 alcanzaron US$ 120 millones, según la Cámara de Comercio de Lima y en 2009 la consultora Arellano Marketing calculó que la cocina peruana produciría más de S/ 40 mil millones, es decir, el 11,2% del PBI.Temas similares: Pequeña agricultura andina rentable : replicando lo exitoso Artículo: Ministro de Agricultura presentará libro Pequeña Agricultura y Gastronomía Artículo: Exportación de insumos peruanos para gastronomía mundial se dinamiza en lo que va del año Designan a José Sialer como viceministro de Agricultura ¿Cómo la Ves?: La Nueva Agricultura Piurana

----------


## Arvef

Alguien tiene informacion sore la publicación de esa investigación? (la de Arellano)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Alguien tiene informacion sore la publicación de esa investigación? (la de Arellano)

 Hola Armando: 
Lo único que tengo es el correo de la periodista que escribío el artículo, para ver si ella te puede dar más información al respecto. Espero que te pueda ayudar.  mzurita@agraria.pe 
Suerte y saludos.

----------

